# The Huron gods were upon thee



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

Limited out, largest was 8.5 lbs , I found this great new method developed by the english back in the 1800s drifting a single kernel of corn.


----------



## abstract_72 (May 27, 2007)

Nice catch man - a single kernel or corn eh?


----------



## bntz313 (Aug 13, 2009)

Those are some nice steelies. I landed two today on the Huron, but I was ill prepared and the camera batteries were dead.

This is my first time ever fishing for steelheads and have caught 3 so far. They are beautiful fish, no doubt in that.


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice stringer. I gotta start fishing the huron again. Tis a lot closer than driving up to fish the BM or Betsie.


----------



## Brian Y (Nov 19, 2009)

For three weekends in a row i have caught no fish i have tried fro right by the fish ladder to floating near that covered bridge in huroc park to bottom bouncing on the other side of the bridge and i have not caught or seen a steelhead caught out of this park and was wondering what the best technique is floating or bottom bouncing


----------



## bntz313 (Aug 13, 2009)

Brian Y said:


> For three weekends in a row i have caught no fish i have tried fro right by the fish ladder to floating near that covered bridge in huroc park to bottom bouncing on the other side of the bridge and i have not caught or seen a steelhead caught out of this park and was wondering what the best technique is floating or bottom bouncing


I been fishing the Huron at least 3-4 times a week. I have caught one at Huroc park and an additional 2 more today, one being 6-8lbs on the huron.

Their there you need to beat the crowds at Huroc or relocate.


----------



## ghostfysh (Nov 20, 2009)

bntz313 said:


> I been fishing the Huron at least 3-4 times a week. I have caught one at Huroc park and an additional 2 more today, one being 6-8lbs on the huron.
> 
> Their there you need to beat the crowds at Huroc or relocate.


BrianY and I actually get there before the crowd at the park and it just seems like there's no good time. I didn't think there was a preferred time other than dusk or dawn. I plan on tryin again today by Flatrock Dam as soon as I get out of work. Got some new stuff I'm gonna try and report back soon!


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

Great catch Ifish and thanks for the pictures too :yikes:


----------



## texasfisherman (Nov 22, 2009)

i was at the flatrock dam earlier today and nobody was catching anything worthwhile. im actually from toledo but i would like to know some other spots along the huron that are good to fish from. any good spots?


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

texasfisherman said:


> i was at the flatrock dam earlier today and nobody was catching anything worthwhile. im actually from toledo but i would like to know some other spots along the huron that are good to fish from. any good spots?


There are quit a few good spots, you just have to put your time in and find them.. Most people will not give you there honey holes but they might give you a general area to start at. Watch what people are doing and what there useing and ask a few questions and that should help you out..


----------

